
The Crusade Against Multiple Regression Analysis - cryoshon
http://edge.org/conversation/richard_nisbett-the-crusade-against-multiple-regression-analysis
======
cryoshon
I frequently disagree with Nisbett's thought process and conclusions in his
other writings, but this analysis of the problem with MRAs is spot on.

MRAs are in my view the last nest of resistant pseudoscience that is still
anchored within the mainstream scientific establishment.

As a tool, they're not completely useless if you can't do a controlled
experiment... but the misunderstandings of their proper usage case and the
endless spurious headlines that result from MRA studies (Tofu being correlated
with car accidents and the like) mean that I don't trust most people to
utilize them properly.

